# last night



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

finally got out on the red this year, between me and another of my buddies we landed about 10 cats(he caught 2). all 3-6 pounds and i caught one 12 pounder.

We were only out there for about an hour and a half and i couldnt keep the cats off my line for more then a few minutes.

looks like the fishing should be real good for awhile


----------

